# How much money need one have for "rentista" status?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm a US citizen, my wife is Japanese. To apply for "rentista" status in Spain (I guess this loosely translates to "able to live independently without placing any burden on the system"?), how much money would we need to show that we have? And does it matter if some of the money is in Spain and much more is outside?
Thanks,
Jay


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

libove said:


> I'm a US citizen, my wife is Japanese. To apply for "rentista" status in Spain (I guess this loosely translates to "able to live independently without placing any burden on the system"?), how much money would we need to show that we have? And does it matter if some of the money is in Spain and much more is outside?
> Thanks,
> Jay


How long is a piece of string?
I don't know about requirements for non-EU citizens wishing to live here but as for general living costs, it depends entirely on your tastes and expectations.
WE don't put any burden on the system other than our reciprocal entitlements as EU citizens but you would have to consider private health insurance as an essential addition to your normal living expenses.
How much it will cost depends on where you choose to live. Some areas are cheaper than others - and there's usually a reason for that. I would say that the cost of living generally is slightly higher overall than in the U.S.
The cost of renting varies from 300 euros monthly in the northern coastal regions and inland areas to the sky's the limit in the Marbella area.
We have assets in Spain and in offshore banks - it doesn't matter where your millions are kept!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

libove said:


> I'm a US citizen, my wife is Japanese. To apply for "rentista" status in Spain (I guess this loosely translates to "able to live independently without placing any burden on the system"?), how much money would we need to show that we have? And does it matter if some of the money is in Spain and much more is outside?
> Thanks,
> Jay


I think there are some set figures of how much you must have in a bank account and how you have to prove it and prove you have health cover too. I've been looking for info on google but no luck as yet....

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think there are some set figures of how much you must have in a bank account and how you have to prove it and prove you have health cover too. I've been looking for info on google but no luck as yet....
> 
> Jo xxx


I had to do that when I moved to the Czech Republic, even though I'm an EU citizen and the CR is in the EU.
Maybe they don't realise it, though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I cant find the thing I was looking for. Theres this, but it doesnt specify ammounts

Retiring in Spain | Legal guide provided by English-speaking Spanish lawyers with iAbogado, Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Jojo. I did find one document from the Consulate of Spain in New York, which seemed to suggest that enough money set aside to produce _annual income_ of €75.000 was necessary. The document didn't mention whether having, say, €200K in the bank (obviously enough to live on for a couple of years) would qualify a person for rentista status for a year or two. That €75K/year income from investments figure is a quite high bar, given that the average Spanish citizen earns €17.000/year.
-Jay



jojo said:


> I think there are some set figures of how much you must have in a bank account and how you have to prove it and prove you have health cover too. I've been looking for info on google but no luck as yet....
> 
> Jo xxx


----------

